# Frank could use a little help



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi Frank
I have had this P for about 2 years and although the seller told me it was a Rhombeus collected in venezula, I have never fully been positive about the ID. The fish is in a 115 gal tank and in some of the shots, I have him in a little tub to get a better pic of him.

Any thoughts would be most appreciated!
Thanks!-Matt

current shots




































the following 2 pics were taken two years earlier


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would have to say Altuvei if it was indeed from Venezuela.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Seems to be an odd shaped S. rhombeus. Certainly not S. altuvei.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

thanks Frank. The shape has always thrown me off. The shape seemed to be similar to a compressus but the spotting and tail look Rhombeus to me. Thank again for taking a look.
-Matt


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

that line down the side is awesome very nice fish


----------



## Vengence (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice fish! I thought a large sanchezi at first....


----------

